# Closing in on 1000 posts



## Belen (Sep 17, 2004)

WooHoo....I will finally make it to 4 digits.  Is there a reward or anything?  Will I become an offical ENWorld regular?

Time will tell.  

Dave


----------



## BSF (Sep 17, 2004)

Bah!  Postcount doesn't make you a regular.  I see your posts all the time so you seem regular to me. Of course, I've only been posting for a bit over a year, so maybe my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Belen (Sep 17, 2004)

Course your opinion counts.  See, this is my offical 1000th post.  

Wow, it took me two years to hit 1000.  I really need to lurk less and post more.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 17, 2004)

Getting to X000 seems to take forever, seem to bog around 800 and 900 and then bang, you hit your number and then notice you are beyond!


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 17, 2004)

Once you get to 1,000 you get initiatied into the circle.

Master Crothian, would you please be so kind as to fetch the shoehorn and the sacred goat, please?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2004)

Shoehorn...check

Sacred goat....we still haven't replaced is since the sacrifice....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 17, 2004)

The first 1000 takes a while.  The second 1000 goes by rather quickly.

As for the goat, the last time I saw it, it was chained to DM Magic.  You ever get the handcuffs and traffic cone back, Croth?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2004)

no, but DM Magic said he had other uses for them and needed some time....

I just hope he washes them unlike the time Jester borrowed them.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2004)

Crothy is the king of postcount. BelenUmeria, follow the master's lead. - KF72


----------



## Belen (Sep 20, 2004)

I just thought Crothian had cloned himself a few dozen times, so that he could always be on ENWorld.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, if I did it doesn't work, this is my first post since Firday


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, but you never had to deal with that damn goat. (I'm still finding hairs.)


----------



## Ferret (Sep 21, 2004)

What does that make me?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 21, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> What does that make me?




English


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> English




Cute, fuzzy, and hyperactive works for me.

"If she wasn't more distractable than a toddler on a double espresso."
--Bun Bun


----------

